# The benefits of getting a tattoo



## Timbrett (Nov 10, 2020)

We often focus on the disadvantages of getting inked but we never focus on how it can often help us grow and learn to commit to things especially ourselves. As per Tattoo Design Inc and other sources it has been sought that those who get tattooed are often more comfortable with themselves and learn to embrace their flaws. This teaches them to cherish their bodies more than they used to. It is safe to conclude that tattoos too can be helpful and guide one into mental and spiritual growth. Do you agree that tattoos are helpful as well?


----------



## socializehairs (Mar 27, 2022)

Carrying a symbol or figure that you really want on your body is a truly unique feeling. It may seem strange to some people, but for example, because I love my daughter very much, I got her tattooed on my wrist.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Mar 28, 2022)

I agree. I have 10 large pieces. It helped my self-confidence and I enjoyed the sensation while getting them, plus there is the art factor.


----------



## Masque (Mar 31, 2022)

Do you believe that the process of tattooing reduces cortisol levels, decreasing the stress levels in a person as a result?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 4, 2022)

Masque said:


> Do you believe that the process of tattooing reduces cortisol levels, decreasing the stress levels in a person as a result?



Each person reacts differently when getting tattooed. Also where on the body and how large the piece is, has a huge impact on how the person reacts to the sensations. For example: rib, nipple, clavicle areas are very sensitive versus your upper arm area.


----------



## janellerowie (Apr 14, 2022)

Totes agree with Omar. Cause I remember when I got my tattoo in Amsterdam (where I had a complicated process cause I need to sign a contract that was obnoxiously long before getting the appointment cause apparently, it's for the new eIDAS regulation)

Anyway, my tattoo artist said there is some evidence to support this claim. Some found that people who received a new tattoo had lower levels of cortisol – the stress hormone – in the days following the procedure.

The theory is that getting a new tattoo induces an acute stress response, which in turn leads to a reduction in cortisol. This temporary decrease in cortisol may be beneficial, as high levels of cortisol can have harmful effects on the body, including increased inflammation and weight gain.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 16, 2022)

makeupbyomar said:


> I agree. I have 10 large pieces. It helped my self-confidence and I enjoyed the sensation while getting them, plus there is the art factor.


I agree as well


----------

